

A Scratch-Based Elementary School Computer Club Curriculum - gvb
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2014/03/08/computer-club-curriculum-elementary-school/

======
basicallydan
This is great, I love scratch! You should share this as much as you can with
IT teachers in your area, I bet they'd appreciate it.

Here in the UK we have a nationwide organisation called Code Club [0] which
supplied volunteers with curriculums. They're available on the CC website but
also in their raw forms on GitHub. Check it out if you want some inspiration
for further lessons: [https://github.com/CodeClub/scratch-
curriculum](https://github.com/CodeClub/scratch-curriculum)

[0]: [https://www.codeclub.org.uk/](https://www.codeclub.org.uk/)

